# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Cơm lam Lâm Đồng - Ẩm thực Lâm Đồng

## dungntn

*Cơm lam vốn rất nổi tiếng ở vùng núi phía Bắc nước ta nhưng ít ai biết rằng đây cũng là một đặc sản ẩm thực Lâm Đồng. Món cơm lam được ra đời từ những  chuyến đi rừng dài ngày của người đàn ông trong bản. Họ thường mang theo gạo, dao  quắm và đá đánh lửa. Khi vào rừng họ cho cơm vào những ống tre và nướng bằng củi để ăn trong những ngày ở rừng. Món ăn tưởng chừng vô cùng đơn giản ấy mà ngày nay lại trở thành một đặc sản hấp dẫn.*



Cơm lam vùi trong than củi nóng

Ai đã từng được ăn cơm lam thì chắc hẳn sẽ luôn nhớ vị dẻo thơm của loại cơm này. Cơm lam của Lâm Đồng được làm từ gạo nếp đã được ngâm với nước lá thơm, sau đó được cho vào ống nứa để nướng. Nước để nấu cơm lam là nước suối, vừa mát, vừa trong lại vừa ngọt. Khi gạo và nước đã được cho vào ống, người ta làm nút cho ống bằng những chiếc là chuối già màu vàng ương đã được làm héo.


 
 
Những ống cơm lam thơm ngon
 
Những ống nứa sau đó được vùi vào tro hồng trong bếp củi hoặc nướng trên mặt lửa. Khi nước trong ống sôi nghe những âm thanh li ti rất vui tai. Đó cũng là lúc những hạt gạo đang nở dần ra và dính vào nhau. 

Khi cơm lam chín và được bỏ ra ăn, người ta sẽ róc bớt vỏ ngoài của ống nứa để lộ ra phần ruột trắng ngà, rất mềm và bạn chỉ cần dùng tay là có thể bóc lớp nứa ra thưởng thức món cơm lam. Mùi cơm lam rất thơm, cơm cũng rất dẻo, hạt cơm mềm và ăn vô cùng thơm bùi. Món cơm lam thoạt nhìn rất mộc mạc nhưng đó lại là sự hòa quyện của nước, lửa và một chút hương vị của những ống nứa non.

Thưởng thức món cơm lam sẽ càng tuyệt vời nếu bạn ăn cùng thịt gà nướng hoặc thịt rừng nướng, hoặc bạn cũng thể ăn kèm với muối vừng. Chắc chắn rằng hương vị thơm ngon của cơm lam sẽ quyến rũ bạn, hãy thử và cùng cảm nhận món ăn này nhé!




*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Lâm Đồng - tour du lich Lam DongĐể xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Lâm Đồng click vào du lịch Lâm Đồng-du lich Lam Dong 
*

----------


## dung89

Mới được ăn cơm lam Tây Bắc thôi, cũng ngon lắm nhé

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Không biết có mùi vị có khác cơm lam khác không nhỉ

----------


## thaithuy5992

mình ăn 1 lần ở Mai Châu- Hòa Bình rồi, cũng ngon phết

----------

